# This is so sad on so many levels.....



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sooooooo sweet and loving. What a LOVELY personality I have. Living at a shelter is such a sad thing. I don't get to go for long walks, don't get to hang out with a family and never get belly rubs or the chance to lie on a really cozy dog bed. Instead, I have dog run to live in. I have been at Freeport Shelter for my ENTIRE life and never, ever had a chance to get adopted. Some dogs were house dogs from the time they were puppies, and the people that ran the shelter years ago liked me sooooooo much that they refused to let me get a forever home. CAN YOU IMAGINE THAT? Now in my golden years, I have a chance.......a real chance for a home. New management at the shelter thought it was a crime that I was still here so now here I sit, waiting for someone to let me be their forever buddy in my senior years. Won't you consider what is behind my soulful eyes and give me a chance at a new life? I will make a marvelous pet that you will never regret. I have even visited a volunteer's home for a couple fo weeks and was a perfect gentleman, housebroken and easy to walk on a leash. What on earth more could one ask for? I am neutered and have all of my shots and I am just dreaming of your loving home and a warm cozy chair to hang out on. Interested? Call Nancy at: 516-868-0635 or 

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 

Bennie - Golden Retriever,Shepherd [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Please somebody find it in your heart to adopt this great boy.
Thanks Rob, crossing all in hopes this boy gets his new home quick!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope he finds his forever home. Hopefully, he was just listed recently and someone will read his story and fall in love with him.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my! It is so hard to believe that a shelter wouldn't want him in a happy home. I do hope he finds his famly soon.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, that is really a sad story. I wonder what the history really is on him. He lived his whole life in a shelter? He looks like a nice adoptable dog. I hate the thought of animals being euthanized. But being warehoused in a shelter's kennel run for a lifetime... I don't think that's a life either. :no:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How sad............. I hope this boy finds his new forever loving home.........


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, yes very sad on so many levels is exactly right. I wonder how old he is, praying someone will fall in love and take him home right away. Who do we know in Long Island?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What were they thinking not letting him be adopted?? 
I hope someone adopts him soon.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad to see a management change with an attitude like that. I mean if you want him at the shelter find take him to your home and bring him back everyday. You don;t cheat him out of a good life. Hope someone gets him soon.

Hooch


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a handsome dog, unfortunately we're in an apartment and we're overstocked as it is. Thank goodness he's at Freeport and not North Shore. Hope he finds a forever family soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe the people at the shelter were so selfish to keep him there and not find him a furever home. I hope he finds a home soon and maybe someone will see this here and take him home. I wonder how old he is? He says a senior but that doesnt really tell us. We all thought we were old when we hit 25. So maybe not as old as he thinks:doh:


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

bumping this up, I hope a great home finds this poor guy


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I hope his dreams come true and this lovely boy find a loving home really soon.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Update....*

Hopefully someone will adopt this boy soon. However if it turns out that no one might be interested in adopting him I e-mailed my rescue's president last night and asked if we can pull him, and I will foster him. Our president is going to contact someone from the _Long Island Golden Rescue_ organization to see if _Freepost Animal shelter_ will let us (_GRAPE_) have him, and if so L.I.G.R. will evaluate Bennie for us. Then we would have to see how to get him down here to PA...... 



I'll keep you posted......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob,

If this is the same place who had Daniel, a GR we were going to adopt and he nearly bit Shadow's head off, they're wonderful. The facility is amazing. The woman I met is incredible. I remember telling my husband I wouldn't mind living there. Sounds crazy, I know.

I hope you can get him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob..*

Rob:

That is so wonderful!! Thank you for saving him if nobody else does.

Petfinder.com has lots of transports that go from OH to NY, and lots of people from NY going to OH, PA.

Check it out in transport section.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Rob, you certainly made my day!! You are a very nice person indeed... Thank you. I wish I was as resourceful as you... Maybe in my next life...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob, did you ever hear back about fostering the boy?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Not yet, I guess our coordinator is waiting to hear back from Long Island Golden rescue, who still might have to get in touch with Freeport Shelter. 

I am hoping to hear something soon and when I do I'll post what I find out.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully someone local there saw him and he will get a good home.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well we just heard back from L.I.G.R. Rescue about the Freeport shelter and Bennie. 
L.I.G.R. Rescue saw this guy several years ago when they were in that shelter for other reasons. They did take time to see Bennie and said he was the sweetest dog, but at that time the old management of that shelter would not adopt him out and kept him. Now apparently Peppertree Rescue has inquired about him as well but Freeport Shelter ( under the new mangaement) does not want him to go to a rescue, but instead go directly to a good home.

I really hope someone from New York can get this guy and finally get him in a home, and once and for all out of that shelter.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

MANY people have tried intervening with BEnnie, including me...I don't get why he hasn't been pulled. I never got a response. I honestly think it has more to do with the shelter than anything else. There were several dogs who were "living" at the shelter for YEARS...never really worked for adoptions...something funky going on there. Bennie has been on petfinder for as long as I can remember. Something's not right there.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This whole thing sucks....

This makes at least 3 rescues that have inquired about him...... 
You would think the shelter (whether old or new managment) would be people that would have better judgement and consider Bennie's needs first........


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like the shelter is being run by hoarders, even the new management must be. If they really wanted to help him they'd get him out to one of these rescues that have offered and get him into a home environment NOW.

I feel so sorry for this boy. No home of his own, no person to bond with. Does anyone live there, or no anyone who lives who would adopt him?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> This whole thing sucks....
> 
> This makes at least 3 rescues that have inquired about him......
> You would think the shelter (whether old or new managment) would be people that would have better judgement and consider Bennie's needs first........


I know there were others too - and I wasn't the only one in our group to inquire about him. I think it's really awful to be honest. So completely unfair to the dog. I would imagine there have been individuals, unaffiliated with rescue, who have also inquired about him. Personally I think it's deceitful if this dog is not going to be given a fair chance to continue advertising him on petfinder. Of course I may not know all the details, but from what I do know it feels suspicious to me.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just e-mailed them to see if "the new management" would consider releasing him to a Golden Retriver rescue if any were to inquire about him.

I'll let you know if they reply.......


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> I just e-mailed them to see if "the new management" would consider releasing him to a Golden Retriver rescue if any were to inquire about him.
> 
> I'll let you know if they reply.......


 
Thanks Rob! I do think though the "new management" has been in place for quite a while now. I hope I'm wrong and that you can make some headway!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa,

I just got an e-mail back from them........ They have now agreed to let him go to a rescue. I have the contact info for those rescues that may want it

Lisa I sent you a PM .


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome news! I hope he finds his real spot on a sofa & in the hearts of a great family soon.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll see what I can find out about him. Donna also had a possible rescue interested.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You guy's are just great, I'd get him just to far away from me, you are doing a great job getting this boy out. Thanks


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

once again i am so awed and amazed how this forum and its members work to help out the disadvantaged and needy dogs from all over. god bless you all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEA YEA YEA He is getting a first chance at a home. Bennie deserves to have his own family to love him instead of life at a shelter. As usual this forum has stepped up and helped a golden have a new life.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Possible home???*

I have someone who called looking to adopt this exact mix today!! Can we get him to California? I will call her in the morning and see if she is willing to take a senior. Does anybody know how old he is exactly??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have PM'd the contact information for Bennie to Lisa and Donna. 
I do not think Donna has been here yet to get the PM. Donna has such great contacts let see what she may say.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> I have PM'd the contact information for Bennie to Lisa and Donna.
> I do not think Donna has been here yet to get the PM. Donna has such great contacts let see what she may say.


Thanks Rob. Just PM'd you with all the information. Thanks for getting in touch. We will get this sweetie out this week.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is great news for Bennie! Thank you everyone who never gave up trying to help him.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> This is great news for Bennie! Thank you everyone who never gave up trying to help him.


He is actually going to get pulled this week and live his life out in a wonderful home in PA. So its just a matter of the paperwork and getting him to his home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bennie...will be HOME at Last!!*

:thanks::thanks::thanks::thanksoor Bennie, living his whole life in a shelter.

The people on this forum are the best!!

NOW Bennie will know what it's like to be loved and cared for and share his life with wonderful humans!!

Bennie--can't WAIT until you get to Pennsylvania!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Poor Bennie, living his whole life in a shelter.
> 
> The people on this forum are the best!!
> 
> ...


Karen, he is going to PA not CA


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good job you guy's, he'll be so happy going to a home where people love him.


----------

